# Minn Kota MKR-26 Plug and Receptacle



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

You don’t want that plug on a skiff - It’s huge and heavy. Better suited for an offshore boat.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Salt said:


> You don’t want that plug on a skiff - It’s huge and heavy. Better suited for an offshore boat.


It's on a Sportsman 214T, so it shouldn't be an issue. Just put a new TM on the boat, but don't have the male end to connect to the factory (junk) receptacle, and figure it's better to upgrade the whole thing since i'm going to have to buy something anyway.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You can't go wrong with the Battery Tender - and it does have a rubber flap that seals it up completely when you're not plugged in... Mine has been in hard commercial service now for more than two years without incident or any signs of corrosion at all.... Here's a pic or two of my setup... (and no I'm not on any program with them - I bought mine using E-Bay..).








I placed mine as close to my Minn Kota as possible... the photo shows the plug in place and everything to the left of the knob - is the rubber cover that snaps into place to seal the unit and keep water out when it's not being used - When the plug is in place it seals up quite well so far...


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

I just installed the MKR-26 on our skiff a few months ago. I don't think I'd ever do a different receptacle/plug setup. It's a badass plug. Very heavy duty.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Sawyer Martin said:


> I just installed the MKR-26 on our skiff a few months ago. I don't think I'd ever do a different receptacle/plug setup. It's a badass plug. Very heavy duty.


Yeah, and it doesn't seem any more bulky than the battery tender from i can tell from photos. Next time i'll just to the power pux.


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

I’dstick to battery tender, and I had to. I tried to Minn kota and while the screw in connection works nicely, you still have to make a terminal connection between your wires and the plug wires, which looks waterproof if you follow the directions but ends up looking like this after a few months. And that’s inside a hatch but gravity is gonna run water down the line to that connection. Battery tender you put a couple ring terminals on your terminal end and connect directly to the plug eliminating this issue. The less breaks in the line and connections to make the better.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm not sure what that white stuff even is... I wouldn't think it's corroded copper though. The Minn Kota kit comes with adhesive lined heat shrink so, if properly installed, it should be just as water tight as any connection in your whole wiring harness.

The MKR-26 is badass. Nice tight seal and no exposed connection at all, even when the TM is unplugged thanks to the cover. And the cover screws on very securely with a gasket seal. I would buy the MK again for sure.


----------

